# old test eq.



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i don't use these but i thought they were cool


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

ampman said:


> i don't use these but i thought they were cool


Is that an old wind up megger


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ampman said:


> i don't use these but i thought they were cool


 I believe they are an Analog Ohmmeter # 1

An analog clamp on ammeter # 2. NICE.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

# 2 is a G.E. wattmeter mod #ak-2 it will do single and three phase


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ampman said:


> # 2 is a G.E. wattmeter mod #ak-2 it will do single and three phase


 I Stand Corrected. Thanks.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Those are cool, and in nice condition, thanks for sharing. We used Simpsons like that in the Navy.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are great. Where did you pick them up at?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Those are great. Where did you pick the up at?


 the simpson volt/ohm i found at a garage sale for 75 cents the wattmeter i got at an electronics surplus store here in orlando for 50.bucks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

1946 Simpson catalog:








​


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't you just love that all metal Jaw on that clamp-on. That was built back when we had real electricians and BS (before safety)


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 1946 Simpson catalog:


 i found a lot of stuff about simpson just not a lot about ge wattmeters


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Don't you just love that all metal Jaw on that clamp-on. That was built back when we had real electricians and BS (before safety)


 yea the instrutions caution you about using the metal jaw around live parts


----------

